# Can't get an hs 45 to start!



## fishingdave (Feb 27, 2016)

I picked up a project hs 45 and can't get it to start at all. It has a new coil in it plenty of spark , the carb was very clean . It tends to flood out quickly and the every once in a while I might get a back fire. It almost seems like the timing is off . I Know they made a few different coils for then, how do I know Ithat has the right one for my machine ? Do u think is a diagram issue in the carb?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 27, 2016)

fishingdave said:


> I picked up a project hs 45 and can't get it to start at all. It has a new coil in it plenty of spark , the carb was very clean . It tends to flood out quickly and the every once in a while I might get a back fire. It almost seems like the timing is off . I Know they made a few different coils for then, how do I know Ithat has the right one for my machine ? Do u think is a diagram issue in the carb? View attachment 488626
> View attachment 488625


Clean the spark plug with carb cleaner and a wire brush blow it off with air , spray a short burst of carb cleaner directly into the carb with the choke open ,pull and see it it runs for a couple seconds.


----------



## fishingdave (Feb 27, 2016)

Spark plug is new. Compression 120 psi , tried the carb cleaner trick and only got a a couple of quick back fires


----------



## jonw440 (Feb 27, 2016)

Check the shear key under the flywheel.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 27, 2016)

fishingdave said:


> Spark plug is new. Compression 120 psi , tried the carb cleaner trick and only got a a couple of quick back fires


If it wont start with carb cleaner I would then check the flywheel for broken key. Where did you get that coil? OEM or China crap?


----------



## fishingdave (Feb 27, 2016)

Took the fly wheel off and looks good. The coil looks to be oem I'm think they put an older version coil (old stock) I think I need 4140 400 1302 coil


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 27, 2016)

fishingdave said:


> Took the fly wheel off and looks good. The coil looks to be oem I'm think they put an older version coil (old stock) I think I need 4140 400 1302 coil


Well you can email Stihl and get the proper numbers for the coil if you are confused.


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Mar 1, 2016)

Take the screen out of the muffler more than likely full of carbon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingdave (Mar 1, 2016)

I cleaned the muffler out really good same problem, I order a different coil since there's two models for it. Will post my findings thanks


----------



## CR888 (Mar 1, 2016)

chainsawman2011 said:


> Take the screen out of the muffler more than likely full of carbon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point, hedge trimmers are often not run at WOT and tend to clog up spark screens in mufflers.


----------



## fishingdave (Mar 4, 2016)

Okay installed the new coil (aftermarket ) stronger spark still no start. Did a compression test 130lb also a pressure and vacuumed test all fine. I found that I was missing a gasket between the carb body and intake ,made one up and tried starting it no luck. Removed the muffler still the same result. I used some starter fluid, did get a few pops and white smoke out of the carb still no start. I also replaced the spark plug as well with an ngk . Fly wheel look good key is in place I just can't figure this one out.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 4, 2016)

fishingdave said:


> Okay installed the new coil (aftermarket ) stronger spark still no start. Did a compression test 130lb also a pressure and vacuumed test all fine. I found that I was missing a gasket between the carb body and intake ,made one up and tried starting it no luck. Removed the muffler still the same result. I used some starter fluid, did get a few pops and white smoke out of the carb still no start. I also replaced the spark plug as well with an ngk . Fly wheel look good key is in place I just can't figure this one out.


Any little ports covered by your home made gasket? It should still start with starter fluid though! How did you gap the coil? Well if it has compression and the timing isn't off and you put fuel in it and it dont start the coil is wrong maybe? Contact Stihl about the coil and see which one is right.


----------



## PA Dan (Mar 4, 2016)

Here's the numbers on the coil in my hs45.


----------



## fishingdave (Mar 4, 2016)

I got my started but I used my drill to turn the crank fast enough to get it going. Do u think itS a carb issue since ran or recoil?


----------



## fishingdave (Mar 4, 2016)

Now I have to find my fly wheel nut since it went flying


----------



## fishingdave (Mar 5, 2016)

I got the carb all adjusted correctly runs like a champ but still can't start it using the pull cord only using the drill gets it going.


----------



## fishingdave (Mar 9, 2016)

Just checking in to see if anyone has any thoughts why it only works with the drill? Could the timing be off since I'm using anow aftermarket coil? Or carb issue? Like I said I can only get it to pop when pulling the cord every once in a while. But when using the drill it runs for 6 seconds or so and it starts . Idles perfect and runs at full wot fine


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 17, 2016)

Sounds like you need to recheck your flywheel key, it may be sheared now....


----------



## fishingdave (Mar 23, 2016)

Okay finally fixed the problem, the coil that came with the unit was the wrong one , the shop that tried to fix it put a 4140 1300 when it should of been a 1308 . It looks like around 2005 they changed the crank shafts and changed from 1300 to 1308 . I purchased an aftermarket coil (ebay crap) that I thought was a 1308 which must of been a 1300 version because I was having the same issue. I ended buying a factory 1308 and it started right up after second pull. Two coils and a carb fixed the problem!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Aug 29, 2017)

I had an HS45 given to me recently with a new AM coil on it. I found Technical Info 26.2001 describing this change to the dealers. I bet this is exactly what is wrong with this unit too... glad to read the AM coils are of the original design. I am going to try just moving the flywheel as the key was sheared by the previous owner.


----------

